# Swedish: Därför kommer vi aldrig lura på dig någon säljare och förklä



## Matron

Hi there,

Last one - just need to check the meaning of this phrase

_Därför kommer vi aldrig lura på dig någon säljare och förklä det som din personliga bankman

Therefore, we will never cheat on you any seller and disguise it as your personal banker
_
Taken from this advertising decision: Ikano Bank - Reklamombudsmannen.org/eng and this ad 

< Unapproved video link removed. Cagey, moderator. >

many Thanks


----------



## Ben Jamin

Matron said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Last one - just need to check the meaning of this phrase
> 
> _Därför kommer vi aldrig lura på dig någon säljare och förklä det som din personliga bankman
> 
> Therefore, we will never cheat on you any seller and disguise it as your personal banker
> _
> Taken from this advertising decision: Ikano Bank - Reklamombudsmannen.org/eng and this ad  < ---- >
> many Thanks


The translation appears correct for me, even if I would formulate the original sentence diferently:
_"Därför kommer vi aldrig lura på dig någon säljare och förklä honom som din personliga bankman".
_
I think that it is more logical to disguise a _person_ as a bankman than _the fact of cheating, _but maybe in Swedish it is natural.


----------



## Matron

Ben Jamin said:


> The translation appears correct for me, even if I would formulate the original sentence diferently:
> _"Därför kommer vi aldrig lura på dig någon säljare och förklä honom som din personliga bankman".
> _
> I think that it is more logical to disguise a _person_ as a bankman than _the fact of cheating, _but maybe in Swedish it is natural.



Thanks! To me though, "we will never cheat on you any seller" doesn't make any sense... as in "we will never try and sell you anything..."


----------



## raumar

Matron said:


> Thanks! To me though, "we will never cheat on you any seller" doesn't make any sense... as in "we will never try and sell you anything..."



Yes - I wondered about what that translation meant.

My attempt would be something like:

_Therefore, we will never trick you into getting advice from a seller [salesperson], disguised as your personal banker_

_Therefore, we will never trick you into getting advice from a seller [salesperson], and disguise this as personal banking_

As Ben Jamin pointed out, there seems to be an inconsistency in the original text (_det_ vs _bankman_) - therefore the two versions. In any case, the point is that they accuse other banks of offering "personal banking", while hiding the fact that this "personal banker" acts in the interest of the bank, not in the interest of the client.


----------



## Matron

Brilliant! Really helpful - thanks


----------



## Ben Jamin

Matron said:


> Thanks! To me though, "we will never cheat on you any seller" doesn't make any sense... as in "we will never try and sell you anything..."


Well, it was your own translation ..., and now you say that is nonsense ...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

> Därför kommer vi aldrig *lura på dig någon säljare *och förklä *det* som din personliga bankman.


This is in fact the original text, and I can accept the *det* as relating to the whole verb phrase in bold, although I admit it's a stretch and acceptable only in spoken language. 
*Lura på *is a phrasal verb, which is similar to flog: I trick you into buying or accepting a product or service by misrepresenting its value or quality. 
This is my suggestion:
We'll never flog you a salesman disguised as your personal banker. 

They're discrediting financial advisers according to the court ruling. The ad got banned.


----------



## Matron

Ben Jamin said:


> Well, it was your own translation ..., and now you say that is nonsense ...



Thanks Ben! Meant it was more of a literal translation and not the most fluent. Realised my translation wasn't up to much hence the reason for opening it up to the forum. Thanks for your help - really appreciated.


----------



## Matron

Wilma_Sweden said:


> This is in fact the original text, and I can accept the *det* as relating to the whole verb phrase in bold, although I admit it's a stretch and acceptable only in spoken language.
> *Lura på *is a phrasal verb, which is similar to flog: I trick you into buying or accepting a product or service by misrepresenting its value or quality.
> This is my suggestion:
> We'll never flog you a salesman disguised as your personal banker.
> 
> They're discrediting financial advisers according to the court ruling. The ad got banned.



Thanks Wilma!


----------

